# Frage E Motor



## Hennesee81 (29. März 2018)

Tag zusammen,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen E Motor für mein Boot. Hab aber null Ahnung davon und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Ich darf laut Hersteller max. 3 PS als Kurzschaft nehmen. Bei diversen Beschreibungen steht aber z.B. immer 55 LBS Schubkraft. Kann man das umrechnen? 

Was würdet ihr mir für einen Motor empfehlen? 
Was für eine zugehörige Batterie? 

Besten Dank vorab für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Spaßfischer (29. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen E Motor für mein Boot. Hab aber null Ahnung davon und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> Ich darf laut Hersteller max. 3 PS als Kurzschaft nehmen. Bei diversen Beschreibungen steht aber z.B. immer 55 LBS Schubkraft. Kann man das umrechnen?
> ...


Wichtigste Info wäre erstmal, was für ein Boot hast du? 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlitzeZett (29. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Welches Boot, welches Gewässer, wie viele Tage Einsatz ohne zu laden und Budget?


----------



## boot (29. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Welches Boot er hat ist doch egal, wenn er sagt laut Hersteller darf er nur 3 PS fahren dann ist es so.

Also wer kann das für ihm umrechnen und helfen. 

Lg


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Also es ist ein Linder Fishing 410. Gewässer wäre der Neckar bei Heilbronn. 
Einen Tag fahren ohne laden würde reichen. 
Budget gute Frage... Das was für etwas gescheites notwendig ist.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Hi, ich meine 55 Lbs Schubkraft entspricht irgendwas zwischen 0,5 und 1 PS, ist jedenfalls noch ein ganzes Stück von 3 PS entfernt.

Wenn man von der Motorleistung ausgeht kommt man auf 12V x 55A = 660W was etwa 0,9PS entspricht, da 1PS = 735,5 Watt.
Das ist allerdings nicht die Leistung an der Welle da der Motor auch noch einen Wirkungsgrad hat und Leistung als Wärme verbrennt.

Linder gibt allerdings bis zu 3,9PS an:
http://linder.se/de/produkte/ruderboot/fishing-410

Ich würde immer einen stufenlosen Emotor nehmen, diese sind zum einen in der Regel deutlich sparsamer als die mit Schaltstufen, und komfortabler sowieso. Und ich würde immer den größt-möglichen Motor nehmen, den die persönlichen Verhältnisse zulassen.

Motorguide oder MinnKota würde ich bedenkenlos kaufen, wobei es meine ich inzwischen auch einige taugliche günstigere Anbieter gibt, womit ich mich aber nicht weiter beschäftigt habe, da ich mit meinem vor Jahren gekauften Motorguide Varimax55 in vollem Umfang zufrieden bin.

Akkukapazität für den erwähnten 55Lbs_Stufenlosen bei Blei-Akkus sollte für einen ganzen Angeltag mit viel Fahrzeit (Schleppen z.B.) bei minimum 180Ah liegen (entspricht etwa 60kg Akkugewicht).
Die neueren Lithium-Technologien sollen da mit weniger AH auskommen und auch deutlich weniger Gewicht ins Boot bringen, sind mir aber bisher viel zu teuer.



Grüße JK


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Besten Dank!

Was für ein Motor und Batterie wären denn sinnvoll?


----------



## jkc (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

#c



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde immer einen stufenlosen Emotor nehmen, diese sind zum einen in der Regel deutlich sparsamer als die mit Schaltstufen, und komfortabler sowieso. Und ich würde immer den größt-möglichen Motor nehmen, den die persönlichen Verhältnisse zulassen.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach, das stärkste stufenlose was Du bezahlen und transportieren kannst.#6

Edit: Oh, sorry habe oben noch ordentlich nacheditiert...


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

Besten Dank für deine Tipps! Ja stufenlos sollte er sein. 

Thema Akku scheint noch teurer zu sein als der Motor selbst.

In den Bootspapieren standen die 3 PS drin.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Ja, anständiger Akkusatz + Ladegerät liegt schnell bei 500€, mit Lithium-Technologie auch schnell bei deutlich mehr.


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

Hast du nen Tipp für eine gute 180A Batterie und Ladegerät?


----------



## jkc (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Hi, ich habe eine von denen hier:

https://www.battcenter.de/Versorgun...terien/12V-90Ah-RPower-AGM-Batterie::250.html

Ist jetzt paar Jahre alt ohne übertieben beansprucht worden zu sein, bin zufrieden und nehme keinen Leistungsverlust wahr, habe allerdings auch einen Batteriepulser dran der einer Sulfatierung vorbeugen soll.

Rate auch dazu die 180Ah mindesten auf 2 Akkus zu verteilen, da sich das ja sonst nicht mehr bewegen lässt.

Ladegerät habe ich dieses:
https://www.conrad.de/de/voltcraft-bleiakku-ladegeraet-ct-8000pb-12-v-blei-gel-blei-saeure-blei-vlies-200080.html

Müsste aber auch deutlich günstiger gehen.
Wichtig beim Ladegerät für AGM oder Bleigel-Akku ist, dass es mit IUoU-Kennlinie läd und der Ladestrom etwa 10% der Akkukapazität beträgt. (Geringerer Ladestrom ist gesünder für den Akku, aber zeitlich wird das dann nicht empfehlenswert.)
Grüße JK


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

Top Danke!!

Was für einen Pulser nimmst du? 

Hast du die beiden Akkus dann parallel laufen oder erst den einen bis er leer ist und dann den  anderen am Motor angeschlossen?


----------



## FlitzeZett (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Schau mal bei bootsmotoren4you, da stehen viele Infos zu Batterien und Motoren drin.

Ein Linder läuft auf der Talsperre gut mit einem 55lbs 12volt. Auf einem Abfluss würde ich eher auf 24volt gehen und 70-80lbs


----------



## aufe_und_obe (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Ich meine, das man getrennt Laden soll, damit die heutigen  HiTec Ladegeräte den einzelnen Lade-Zyklus auch entsprechend überwachen und ggf. Anpassen können.
Du kannst natürlich auch Fest verkabeln und die Batterien durch Schalter, wie im Wohnmobil, von einander trennen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Danke für eure Tipps.  Wenn ich im Boot zwei Batterien verwende, dann nehme ich erst die eine bis sie leer ist und Damm die andere, oder?


----------



## jkc (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Top Danke!!
> 
> Was für einen Pulser nimmst du?
> 
> Hast du die beiden Akkus dann parallel laufen oder erst den einen bis er leer ist und dann den  anderen am Motor angeschlossen?



Hi, ich stecke die Batterien um, da ich nichts im Boot verbauen kann und immer wieder alles ausladen muss ist es auch kein Mehraufwand, da ich sowieso auf eine Steckerverbindung umgebaut habe (nachzulesen hier ab Beitrag 23 https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=299125).
Zudem habe ich aktuell nur einen Akku mit 90Ah und einen kleineren, aber auch wenn ich 2 90er hätte würde ich es nicht anders machen. Einzig wenn ich die Batterien fest im Boot verbaut hätte wäre das überhaupt eine Option für mich parallel zu schalten.

Als Pulser habe ich den ELV Power Brick; einen an der Batterie in meinem Auto und einen am Bootsakku, meine die sind seit 2012 da dran und beide Akkus waren / sind noch ok, inwiefern das mit dem Pulser zusammenhängt kann ich natürlich schlecht beurteilen. Allerdings lohnt es sich am Bootsakku meiner Meinung nach schon allein wegen der Spannungsanzeige, so kann ich wenn die Batterie eingelagert ist im Vorbeigehen mit einem Blick checken ob die mal nachgeladen werden muss, oder eben auch auf dem Boot steht bisschen mehr als die Balkenanzeige des Motors zur Verfügung, gerade an der Spannung unter last orientiere ich mich wann ich die Batterie abklemme.
Einziger Kritikpunkt den ich an dem Gerät sehe, ist, dass die Ladestandsanzeige in % nicht zugebrauchen ist wenn der Pulser während des Ladens der Batterie angeschlossen bleibt. (Ist im Auto zwangsläufig der Fall); Meiner Meinung nach setzt der Pulser den Ladestrom der höher ist als die Batteriespannung als 100% fest und zeigt dann schon direkt nach Ende des Ladevorgangs die volle Batterie mit nur 90% oder so an.

Grüße JK


----------



## aufe_und_obe (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Ich würde es so machen, allein aus praktischen Gründen.
Achtung! Eine Batterie darf niemals "leer" gefahren werden, dann hättest du sie Tiefentladen und würdest sie damit zerstören! Wenn du dich für eine Batterie entschieden hast, informiere dich über deren mindest Restspannung und unterschreite diese nie. Schont nerven und Geldbeutel.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

@jkc
Kannst du etwas zu deiner SteckVerbindung schreiben, Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Nicht ganz billig aber eventuell ne Lösung,
*Elektromotor Torqeedo Travel 503 und Travel 1003 *



https://www.awn.de/torqeedo?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt4y9mLOT2gIVSrXtCh3GWQKSEAAYASAAEgI2qfD_BwE


----------



## jkc (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> @jkc
> Kannst du etwas zu deiner SteckVerbindung schreiben, Würde mich sehr interessieren.





Haha, gerade oben den Link reineditiert.:q

Eidt: Da es drüben im Thread zur Verbindung doch etwas lang gezogen ist hier nochmal ganz kurz:
Ich habe mich für  10mm²-Kabel und ec5 Stecker entschieden, war nicht ganz problemlos das zusammen zu bekommen, aber das Ergebnis ist super; Die Verbindung Kabel zu den m6-Schraubpolen der Batterie habe ich über Klemmkabelschuhe gemacht, ausführlich dann halt drüben im Thread...


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Welchen Motor würdet ihre eher nehmen, Minn Kota Traxxis 55 oder Motorguide VariMax 55? Klingen beide erstmal ähnlich. Der Motorguide ist laut Beschreibung für Boote mit 300 Kilo mehr als der Minn Kota geeignet. Preislich tut sich ja nicht viel.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Ich habe damals den Motorguide genommen, da er etwa 80€ günstiger war, das hatte sich dann aber einige Zeit danach geändert. Ich glaube mir persönlich würde die Steuerung des MinnKota besser liegen, beim Motorguide muss man die Pinne etwas rausziehen um in den Rückwärtsgang zu schalten, beim MinnKota dreht man einfach den Gasgriff zurück, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


Grüße JK


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*







Könnte man mit dieser Auswahl starten?


----------



## jkc (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Hi, sieht ganz gut aus, wobei ich jetzt keine Sicherung sehe und nicht überprüft habe ob die Batteriebox damit ausgestattet ist und wie Verbindung läuft.

Ich habe deren Sicherungsautomat am Motorkabel hängen:
https://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Sicherungsautomat-60A-80A

Grüße JK


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

Die Box hat zwei Sicherungen und ne Volt Anzeige eingebaut. Das war für mich der Grund warum überhaupt eine Box.

https://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Hardcase-Hartschalenkoffer-380


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Wie lange hält so eine 100er bei dem Minn Kota 55 wohl in etwa bei normaler Fahrweise? 4 Stunden?


----------



## jkc (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Hi, "normale" Fahrweise gibts glaube ich nicht, Bzw. wenn dann immer nur personenbezogen. 
4h ist sicherlich eine realistische Größenordnung, z.B. wenn wir langsam schleppen so zwischen 2-2,5kmh dann kommen wir immer so in die Richung, evtl. sogar etwas länger aus.
Wenn du es als normal betrachtest dauerhaft Vollgas zu fahren, ist der Akku nach etwa einer guten Stunde leer, bzw. soweit runter, dass er getauscht werden sollte.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Okay danke. Das gibt mir schon ne gute Richtung!


----------



## Spaßfischer (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Wenn schon für einen minnkota soviel Geld ausgeben würdest solltest du vielleicht mal den folgenden anschauen... Hab mit minnkota eher keine gute Erfahrung gemacht
https://www.torqeedo.com/de/produkt...FwJigr-fesx1rgQG_g79r5ETdK71S5IxoC7HgQAvD_BwE

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1711 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

@ spaßfischer evtl solltest du das ein bisschen erklären warum du keine guten Erfahrungen mit Minnkota gemacht hast. Sonst steht das hier so einfach im Raum.

Ich hab seit 8 Jahren nen stufenlosen Minnkota für ne Heckmontage in 55 lbs und der läuft tadellos. Als Bugmotor habe ich nen Motorguide 55 lbs seit drei Jahren und kann da auch nichts negatives dran finden. Denke die beiden Hersteller nehmen sich da nicht viel.

Dein torqueedo ist natürlich Premium keine Frage mit der Akkutechnik aber ein KO Kriterium für mich ist die Lautstärke von den Dingern. Zum Vertikalangeln sind die Käse nach meinem Empfinden. Die hören sich an wie nen Flugzeug. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Hennesee81 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Vom reinen Text klingt er interessant. Allerdings preislich ne andere Nummer als der MinnKota.


----------



## Spaßfischer (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> @ spaßfischer evtl solltest du das ein bisschen erklären warum du keine guten Erfahrungen mit Minnkota gemacht hast. Sonst steht das hier so einfach im Raum.
> 
> Ich hab seit 8 Jahren nen stufenlosen Minnkota für ne Heckmontage in 55 lbs und der läuft tadellos. Als Bugmotor habe ich nen Motorguide 55 lbs seit drei Jahren und kann da auch nichts negatives dran finden. Denke die beiden Hersteller nehmen sich da nicht viel.
> 
> ...


Da bin ich ein gebranntes Kind, meiner ist nach 2.5 Jahren verreckt. Bei einem Kumpel hat der Motor nach 3 Jahren die Segel gestrichen, ich fahre nun einen Rhino vx (nicht stufenlos) damit bin ich zufrieden.
Sollte keine Hetze gegen minnkota sein, es gibt sehr viele Leute die damit sehr zufrieden sind... 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlitzeZett (30. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Die alten Minn Kota Motoren waren für den USA Markt gedacht. Also nur um am Spot zu verlegen und nicht von spot zu Spot. Hier wird mit den Motoren meist beides getan. Dafür waren die Motoren nicht ausgelegt. Da haut es dann die Platine bei Belastung irgendwann durch. Ist jetzt aber besser geworden 

Bei den Motoren ist es wie bei den Echoloten. Die meisten schwören auf eine Marke. Ich hab von Motorguide, Haswing, Minn Kota und Rhino alles durch. Jeder Motor lief und man merkte halt im Verhältnis Preis / Leistung Materisl Schwächen.

Der Minn Kota traxxis 55 lief Bombe und mein traxxis 80 mit 24volt läuft auch wie ne eins.

12volt und 24 Volt sind ein extremer Unterschied.

Es gibt neben torqueedo noch andere Motoren wo die Batterie integriert ist


----------



## Hennesee81 (31. März 2018)

Lohnt der Unterschied von 12V zum 24V die Investition? Ist glaub ich der doppelte Preis.


----------



## FlitzeZett (31. März 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Ich kann dir jetzt nur von Edersee vergleiche nennen. 

Ein Linder ohne Ausbau läuft ja ganz gut. Da hast mit 55lbs schon Spaß dran. Am Edersee geht oft gut Wind durchs Tal und da bist dann mit 55lbs auch mal ordentlich am kämpfen. Der Traxxis 80 fährt dich da problemlos 

Ich hab ein Quicksilver 450 Sf ausgebaut zum Bss Vertikalboot und fahre mit dem Motor je nach Bedingungen 5-7kmh. Mit 2 130ah Batterien komme ich über einen Tag gut hin. 

Neu geht der natürlich ins Geld. 

Ich weiß nicht wo du dein Budget ansetzt, aber gerade beim Motor und den Batterien spare nicht. Sonst kaufst du nochmal


----------



## Hennesee81 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Welche Batterie nimmst du?


----------



## FlitzeZett (1. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Ich selbst fahre die AGM von Bootsmotoren4you.

Am Ederdee fahren glaube ich fast alle Leihboote und viele Privatboote mit den Banner Batterien


----------



## Hennesee81 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Da hab ich aber keine 24V im Shop gefunden.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

2X12=24 Volt :vik:

Oder Lithiumbatterien da gibt es 24 Volt Blöcke .


----------



## Hennesee81 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Ah okay... also dann zwei in Reihe schalten und zwei als Reserve?


----------



## FlitzeZett (2. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Ich hab zwei 12v zusammen als 24v und als Reserve eine 12v am Bugmotor

Schau mal bei bootsmotoren4you - da steht wie man sie in Reihe schaltet und weitere Infos dazu


----------



## Hennesee81 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Hab noch ne Frage bezüglich der Schaftlänge. Bei meinen Bootspapieren steht kurz. Den Traxxis 80 gibt es aber nur in einer Variante mit 106cm, oder? Wäre der dann zu lang?


----------



## mlkzander (2. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

dann kürzt du ihn eben........


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Kurz -Langschaft ist nur bei richtigen AB wichtig .
E-Motor ist höhen verstellbar  :vik:


----------



## Hennesee81 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Frage E Motor*

Okay danke!!


----------

